# Light intensity measurement



## gonewild (Aug 20, 2016)

8.4 µmol•m-2•day-1 PAR. 

Please can someone tell me approximately how this measurement converts to LUX or FC?


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 21, 2016)

http://www.apogeeinstruments.co.uk/conversion-ppf-to-lux/


----------



## naoki (Aug 21, 2016)

That's probably DLI (day light integral) instead of PPFD because it is per day, so you need this conversion first before OZpaph's conversion.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daily_light_integral
I'm guessing micro is a typo. If it is 8.4mol/m^2/day, then under 12h of constant (i.e. artificial light), 97.2 micromol/m^2/s of PPFD will give the amount. That's about Paph/Phal level light. If 'micro' is not a typo, it is practically pitch black.


----------

